# Yella dogs



## riverbank (Jul 21, 2015)

Here are the 3 yella dogs I have. What do yall think?


----------



## riverbank (Jul 21, 2015)

The first and last picture are the same dog, a foundation bred male named boomer. The on in the middle is 2 females on the left, (gucci and tootsie) and again boomer dog on the right. Thanks for looking !


----------



## specialk (Jul 21, 2015)

nice looking hounds!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 24, 2015)

If I could only have one dog,it would be a Black Mouth Cur!


----------



## R G (Aug 1, 2015)

Look like Ladners.


----------



## riverbank (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank yall for the kind words. The dog baying the hog is a Weatherford Ben , foundation dog. In the middle picture those 2 on the left are mother and daughter. They have an interesting pedigree.  A little bit if everything if you go back far enough. Weatherford ben, along with the carnathan blood. Lots of good old stock dogs in these dogs blood. Not just the big name dogs


----------



## GAFLAjd (Sep 14, 2015)

*bmc*



crackerdave said:


> If I could only have one dog,it would be a Black Mouth Cur!



I do and it is!


----------



## OleSlingShot (Feb 4, 2016)

Weatherford Ben and carnathan came from a guy out of Metter?


----------



## CC Rider (Feb 4, 2016)

I had a Carnathan dog once. Worked hard but fought too much. He came from Mississippi.


----------



## riverbank (Feb 5, 2016)

The ben dog I got out of south Carolina.  The female with the carnathan in her (not much) came from a monroe Ga. Im friends with a retired judge out there and we trade back and fourth on just about anything from dogs, to horses and hogs.


----------

